# Happy Crystal Blacks



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Finally... 

About three weeks ago my shrimp order from Canadian Aquatics arrived. A few CBS, CRS and some yellows. Wasn't sure how things were going to go, especially having read how finicky they can be. Lost four that I know of the first night and was feeling pretty low... maybe my shrimping abilities were not quite up to snuff. Though with another water change a slight lowering to the temperature, didn't see any more casualties. Everything seemed to be going fine, with the crystals definitely being quite the food hogs. Eating on the spot didn't seem to be good enough, they would always grab a chunk and leap off onto higher ground on a leaf somewhere.

I've been keeping a close eye on them and today I had a great surprise - one of my CBS females is all berried up packing a nice load of dark burgundy eggs.



















Can't see any of the others to be packing, but if all goes well, maybe soon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, those are some nice shots...and congrats on the clutch.


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Wow, those are some nice shots...and congrats on the clutch.


Thank you, on both accounts


----------



## diver63748 (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats. I know how excited you were to get the CBS and CRS. I can't wait for you to become an on island supplier. How are the yellows and CRS doing?


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

diver63748 said:


> Congrats. I know how excited you were to get the CBS and CRS. I can't wait for you to become an on island supplier. How are the yellows and CRS doing?


Thanks 

Still excited, hehe... all of them seem to have adjusted quite well. The CRS are still quite a bit smaller than the blacks, so it might be a bit. The yellows are extremely active, probably the most active bunch out of all of them, though still not seeing any preggers shrimp. But will be watching more closely now. Hard to see as the tank is pretty heavily planted, and even more so now that it's really grown in.

Long way from being a supplier, especially at the rate of one shrimp at a time. Keeping my fingers crossed she is the first of many.


----------

